# Welches Becken



## Osma (12. Nov. 2009)

Hallo

Wir haben vor in unseren Kleingarten einen kleinen Teich anzulegen.
Auflage vom Verein , höchstens 4qm und die Wasserfläche, aus Sicherheitsgründen. mit ein Gitter abzudecken. 
Fische wollen wir nicht haben. Nach langen suchen in den Baumärkten blieben diese beiden Becken ( Firma Heissner) über, von der äußeren Größe sind die Becken fast gleich ( so 220x150).
Der Unterschied ist das das linke Becken 80cm tief ist (1000 Liter) und das rechte 54cm tief ist (600Liter).
Dann gibt es noch die Bepflanzungsgebiete diese sind bei den rechten Becken in der Größe und in Fläche mehr.
Nun meine Frage an euch die mehr Erfahrung haben welches der Becken ist „Besser“.
für unsere Anwendung. Ich tendiere zu dem rechten Becken , aber vielleicht gibt es Kriterien wo ihr sagt nicht gut weil ..
Gruß
Osma


----------



## Andreas39 (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welches Becken*

Hy ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber nach dem Kleingarten Bundesgesetz sind 10²m erlaubt oder ist das in Jeden Bundesland anders geregelt.Da bin ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher. Hier In NRW sind mit Antrag bis zu 10²m erlaubt bei einer max Tiefe von ca 80 cm.

Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle eher ein Folienteich bauen dann kann man besser die Pflanzzohnen usw Modelieren.

Mfg Andreas


----------



## MichaelHX (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welches Becken*

Wenn du keinen Folienteich anlegen willst,
nimm das rechte Becken.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Osma (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welches Becken*

Hallo Andreas
Das Bundeskleingartengesetz ist ein Bundesgesetz es gilt für alle Bundesländer. Für die neuen Bundesländer gibt hier und da einige ausnahmen (Bestandschutz) .  Muß aber gestehen, weiß nicht wo es im BKG steht? aber mir ist es .... da mein mein Problem ist, welcher Teich?  

Warum einen Fertigteich: a:viele kleine und gruße Wurzeln in der Nähe und bedenken das die Folie nach einer Zeit darunter leidet b:bedenken das ich es so richtig in Form bekomme. 
-----------------
Hallo Michael
Warum?

LG
Osma


----------



## severe (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welches Becken*

Hallo,

also ich habe auch eines von Heissner, und hat 990l...meines hat auch verschiedene Tief-Zonen, ich hab es nun eine Saison aufgestellt gehabt, u. muss sagen ich möchte entweder ein größeres, oder eines selbst bauen, weil die oberen niedrigen Zonen sind so schmal, dass man die Teichpflanzen nicht mal vernüftig in einen größeren Topf pflanzen kann, u. ohne geht schlecht da die Erde/Bentonit alles aufschwemmt! Nach der Saison sind alle Pflanzen so dermaßen gewachsen, dass es schade war sie in den kleinen Töpfen nach Platz zum Wurzeln zu sehen...
Also wenn ich den Platz hätte, würde ich mir aufjedenfall einen aus Folie bauen, da kann man die Zonen selbst schöner und naturgetreuer einteilen!
Du kannst diesen TEich auch als Hochteich wie ich hernehmen, falls du ihn nicht eingraben willst/kannst, siehe mein Profilfoto, so hat er am Anfang ausgesehen!
den 1. Teich würde ich ohne die Zoneneinteilung nicht nehmen, ausser du willst keine Uferpflanzung und nur Seerosen etc.!

lg Silvia


----------



## Osma (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welches Becken*

Hallo  
vielen Dank für eure Kommentare, wie schon erwähnt kommt ein Teich mit Folie erst einmal nicht in die Auswahl. (viiiiiieleicht werde ich es bereuen)

Bevor ich das Becken (siehe Foto) kauf, muss ich noch Stauden umsetzen und einen Zaun setzen. Es darf sich ruhig noch derjenige melden der ein besseres Becken kennt nur das Konto darf nicht übermäßig belastet werden .

LG
Osma


----------

